# Appartamento da ristrutturare?



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear Expats! 
I saw many adverts recently in immobiliare.it about sell of appartamenti parzialmente da ristrutturare. In fact, the price looks very - very appealing and the photos of the apartments are nice. It looks quite habitable, although probably old-fashioned. Please, scare me off! What to expect from 'parzialmente ristrutturazione'? Does it mean that everything, like radiators, boiler, or, God save me ray:, new sewer pipes, should be installed? Could such prohibitive costs arise when buying an apartment with 'spese condominiali mensili' I mean, if the owner pays to condominium some essential things should be present, right? Please, clarify this issue to me if you have some experience. Apartments on sale are in Abruzzo! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

if you let me know were in abruzzo perhaps ui could check them out for you do it by pms if there are any advertising involved 
or send me a link by pm and a tel no I can give them a ring


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ibeff said:


> What to expect from 'parzialmente ristrutturazione'?


It could mean anything. It could mean it hasn't been updated since 1968 and still has the same colour scheme. It could mean you need to replace everything. It could mean something in between.

Look at the pictures. If they look reasonable email/phone the agent for more info. Ask if there is a project/plan for the work needed. If it still seems interesting then go and look at the place.

If there is heating it should be mentioned. If it's an older place even if it has heating you'll likely want to update it.

Sewer? Do you mean town water? Or septic tank? If the apartment has a bathroom or kitchen it should have water . That means it'll have sewers of some sort.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

take the help offered by pudd2 he is a genuine guy and very helpful


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ibeff said:


> Dear Expats!
> I saw many adverts recently in immobiliare.it about sell of appartamenti parzialmente da ristrutturare. In fact, the price looks very - very appealing and the photos of the apartments are nice. It looks quite habitable, although probably old-fashioned. Please, scare me off! What to expect from 'parzialmente ristrutturazione'? Does it mean that everything, like radiators, boiler, or, God save me ray:, new sewer pipes, should be installed? Could such prohibitive costs arise when buying an apartment with 'spese condominiali mensili' I mean, if the owner pays to condominium some essential things should be present, right? Please, clarify this issue to me if you have some experience. Apartments on sale are in Abruzzo!
> Thanks in advance!


I have sent you another pm please look in in box or send me your email address by pm pudd


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

did you get pm


----------



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

No, I did not get it from you


----------



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw a place I liked and sent an email, but the agent said there was already an offer on it. 
Pudd2 do you have some favorite towns in Abruzzo? I was all ready to geta plane ticket - then I saw the prices! Holy cow!!!!! 1300 USD just to cross the pond.


----------



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

I found a place I liked the looks of on housearounditaly.com but wheni contacted the agent she said there was an offer on it.
Pudd2 do you have any favorite towns or areas in Abruzzo? I was all ready to hopa flight until I saw what the plane fare is. 1300 USD just to cross the pond!!! Never mind traveling around, eating, and lodging. My research is going to have to be online for now.


----------



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry about the double post. Can't figure out how to delete one.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi iam having great problems with with my computer at the moment justdone a long post and lost it i will pm you


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Poolajet said:


> I found a place I liked the looks of on housearounditaly.com but wheni contacted the agent she said there was an offer on it.
> Pudd2 do you have any favorite towns or areas in Abruzzo? I was all ready to hopa flight until I saw what the plane fare is. 1300 USD just to cross the pond!!! Never mind traveling around, eating, and lodging. My research is going to have to be online for now.


i have maney favorates but be carful if the houses are cheap . why is it a high risk eathquake area or land slip were the roads disaper over night 

is it near good hospitals airport resturants with good roads were you can go easly to were you want to go 

you might gather ive done just that . was i clever no just damb lucky 

you need boots on the ground here as pictures on internet tell you nothing


----------

